# Serious rebuild required here!!



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Spotted this Cat C vehicle on e-bay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2004-Hyme...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item51a49ffe61

Looks like it needs some serious work if, at all, it could be made safe and habitable. Well overpriced IMHO as it needs at least one side panel, the rear panel and possibly roof? 
Like the seller's description of "had a large garage at the back with a bed over the top" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And what did the previous owner remove?????


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

That needs a HUGE amount of money and time to straighten out. 

Wouldn't touch it with someone else's bargepole :wink:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Cat C for a good reason.......


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

That needs a HUGE amount of money and time to straighten out. 

Wouldn't touch it with someone else's bargepole :wink:


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

A few years ago when I was younger I would have considered it, In the past I have repaired a couple of weeks old swift caravan and quite a few cars, however, it is now very difficult to insure accident damaged vehicles, especially Cat C.

If you intend to repair it and run it into the ground paying no regards to the resale value, I would say go ahead. Like I said a few years ago I would have given it a shot.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It is interesting what is NOT shown in the pictures, and I'd have said about £6k+ over the top on price.

Peter


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

hees avin a larf 12.5k?


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

They can ask what they like, but getting is another thing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nuffink a couple of rolls of Duct Tape wouldn't smarten up.

Then slam yer brakes on at a roundabout and hope a truck makes a good impression. Fixed....... :twisted: 

Ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

At a guess a fair conditioned 2004 Hymer may be worth £20,000 +.
which means you would have around £7.5000 to play with but in the end you will/would still only have a crashed re-build to sell. Question is would you wish to buy a "Crashed rebuild" for the full price for the year. You might do so at or around the present asking price. I do not think this is worth considering unless you have a Hymer agency and never intend selling it.... Then it would be a bargain!

N.B. Hymer bits ain't cheap!

Alan


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

*OH how it HURT in more ways than one*

raynipper's flippant comment is quite interesting!!! Almost exactly what happened. 
It was when we were approaching traffic lights in Germany that we were "rear ended" by a 32ton truck back in My 2012. Not that we were looking for an insurance claim though. For we had just got the van into the condition we wanted, with all the extras such as Sat TV solar panels aircon etc fitted. We even had a rear scooter carrier fitted and the scooter was on the rear at time of accident! 
Needless to say when insurance company (Aviva via Comfort) came to value the vehicle lots of the extras were not taken into consideration. Hence the reason they were removed. So if anyone wants roof aircon or satellite TV let me know!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess you also have a remodelled and slimline scooter for sale...  

Ray.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: OH how it HURT in more ways than one*



bozerboy said:


> raynipper's flippant comment is quite interesting!!! Almost exactly what happened.
> It was when we were approaching traffic lights in Germany that we were "rear ended" by a 32ton truck back in My 2012. Not that we were looking for an insurance claim though. For we had just got the van into the condition we wanted, with all the extras such as Sat TV solar panels aircon etc fitted. We even had a rear scooter carrier fitted and the scooter was on the rear at time of accident!
> Needless to say when insurance company (Aviva via Comfort) came to value the vehicle lots of the extras were not taken into consideration. Hence the reason they were removed. So if anyone wants roof aircon or satellite TV let me know!


What a sad story,sorry to hear about the accident and I hope no one was hurt.It must have been a significant impact to cause so much damage.

After getting the motorhome to your own specifications it must have been devastating when it was written off by a dozy German trucker.It would be interesting to find how the insurance company dealt with the claim and if you were satisfied with them.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Nothing a big ouch sticker wouldn't sort out . A courageous Diy could muddle through that , probaly easier than converting a van , although resale would be a problem . Salvage is always overpriced though .


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Firstly Thanks to Steve for his concern regards personal injuries. I am pleased to say nothing too serious occurred, though I was a guest of the Gottingen Hospital for a couple of days.

Sorry Ray I cannot sell you a modified slimline scooter! This was bent like a banana, and insurance company insisted it should be destroyed in order to prevent any attempt to put it back onto the road.

So there you have it "Two insurance written off claims for one accident"

The insurance for scooter replaced it with a brand new one because the one destroyed was only a couple of months old. 
The motorhome insurance would only pay what THEY considered a reasonable figure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

regarding Bozerboys experiences and our own theft, it is important that the insurance companies are advised about 'extras' on your vehicle. If they were not told, they will not usually cover them, or so it was with our problem. Although I nearly got it wrong by including the 'extras' as 'modifications' but we managed to talk our way out .
Alan


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

[regarding Bozerboys experiences and our own theft, it is important that the insurance companies are advised about 'extras' on your vehicle. If they were not told, they will not usually cover them, or so it was with our problem. Although I nearly got it wrong by including the 'extras' as 'modifications' but we managed to talk our way out . 
Alan]

All insurance companies as I understand ask the question "how much the vehicle is worth" when requesting quotes.
Surely it should be a simple matter of stating the vehicles current value "including all the bells and whistles fitted" at the time cover is taken. It should then only be necessary to increase this value if you have any additional extras fitted. I doubt very few people would undervalue their vehicles just to pay a lower premium.
Sadly insurance companies take little consideration as to the valuation one places on their vehicle when it comes to a claim though. Yet I feel sure they take it into consideration when giving a quote. The Higher the value the Higher the quote. 
The point I am trying to make here is that Insurance companies should simply charge a premium to cover a given amount of monies (be it vehicle value, house value etc). it is then up to the individual to decide how much monies one wants to insure. Premiums can then be charged to cover this amount of money, taking into account the risk factors, such as accident theft etc.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Other than problems such as crashes and total theft, I believe that you are expected to inform the insurance companies about any expensive additions, or so I am led to believe.
For example I have a fairly expensive solar panel added on my roof. Should something fall onto it, would it have been insured if I had not informed the insurance company. As it was not original equipment when the van was bought and it may have specific vulnerabilities, it would seem to make sense that the company may need to decide whether an extra charge needs to be added or not. 
Alan


----------

